# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  لطفا حمایت کنید

## amir.h.h

سلام بچه ها این موضوع رو دیدم گفتم شاید بعضی از اعضا هم این مشکل رو داشته باشن لطفا حمایت کنید تکلیف این قشر مظلوم (دانشجو مشمول) مشخص بشه

https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/24309
 :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------

